# Leaving your sidearm in your vehicle



## pbpsning (May 21, 2009)

In Michigan there are about 6 categories of "no carry" zones. *bar, hospital, church, school, government buildings, etc* My question is.....What do you do with your gun if you have to enter one of these establishments while carrying? I mean, I assume you would leave it in your vehicle as I do, but do you use a gun safe or some other lock? Do you unload the gun? So on and so forth. I am thinking about bolting a small *very small think made for desk drawer size* handgun safe in my truck and just covering it up when I get out of the truck. I think this is the best way for me to protect my gun and have ease of access along with being able to have limited responsibility if my gun is stolen and used in a crime.

thanks for the help


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

We use a Center of Mass gun safe


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been using the Secure-It safe and have found it quite satisfactory. It will not prevent someone who want to really break into it, but it will slow them down quite a bit.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I use the Secureit also, one for each vehicle,large size, keyed alike.

Seems like this is one of those questions that comes up rather frequently.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20203

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16055

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19728

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2616


----------



## tjm58 (Aug 17, 2007)

I use the Secure It box also. It's bolted to the floorboard under the backseat.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

tjm58 said:


> I use the Secure It box also. It's bolted to the floorboard under the backseat.


thats a great idea how much of a pain was it to bolt it down?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Me 4 on the SecurIt box. I just use the cable and wrap it around the seat leg.

I only have the one and use it for any vehicle I'm traveling in.

Bruce did you have that keyed the same after you bought it or did you order them that way?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

bought them keyed alike 

The Center of Mass web site has an option to order up to 4 keyed alike.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice thanks I was thinking of buying another box and lord knows I have enough keys.


----------



## paragon1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Homak safe bolted to the bottom of my center console.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have a full size expedition with a center console big enough for a body....I don't have a safe yet, (just took my ccw class) but I am getting one to bolt to the bottom of that console. Not only is it hidden from passers by, but down in that console it would be pretty difficult to break into.

:smt167


----------

